

Google blocks Microsoft's new YouTube Windows Phone app - dcu
http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/15/4624706/google-blocks-window-phone-youtube-app

======
HelloMcFly
Google's comment: "We’re committed to providing users and creators with a
great and consistent YouTube experience across devices, and we’ve been working
with Microsoft to build a fully featured YouTube for Windows Phone app, based
on HTML5. Unfortunately, Microsoft has not made the browser upgrades necessary
to enable a fully-featured YouTube experience, and has instead re-released a
YouTube app that violates our Terms of Service. It has been disabled. We value
our broad developer community and therefore ask everyone to adhere to the same
guidelines."[1]

Microsoft's responds by saying cooperation with Google has stalled because
Google insists the app be built using HTML5, a technical restriction other
mobile platforms are not held to.[2]

\--

[1][http://www.zdnet.com/why-is-google-blocking-the-new-
youtube-...](http://www.zdnet.com/why-is-google-blocking-the-new-youtube-app-
for-windows-phone-7000019460/)

[2]
[http://blogs.technet.com/b/microsoft_on_the_issues/archive/2...](http://blogs.technet.com/b/microsoft_on_the_issues/archive/2013/08/15/the-
limits-of-google-s-openness.aspx)

------
midnitewarrior
This is what anti-trust laws are for.

Microsoft did stuff half as bad as this and had the Department of Justice
regulating their business practices for more than a decade.

------
yuhong
I wonder what are the needed "browser upgrades" they are referring to?

